# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Müslümanlar ABDden kovulsun

## ceydaaa

fssf.jpgİslam düşmanı papazdan Müslümanlara karşı yeni bir saldırı daha! Amerikalı Papaz Terry Jones Müslümanların Amerikadan kovulmasını istedi. 

Müslümanlar ABDden kovulsun

Kuran-ı Kerim nüshası yakma hadisesi ile bilinen Amerikalı Papaz Terry Jones İslama yeniden saldırarak Müslümanların Amerikadan kovulmasını talep etti.

Jonesin takipçileri önceki akşam ABDnin Mishigan Eyaletinde yer alan en büyük caminin önünde bir gösteri düzenledi. İslam düşmanı papaz basına yaptığı açıklamasında, İslamın tek amacı dünyayı egemenliği altına almaktır. Ardından Amerikalılardan ülkelerini Müslümanlardan kurtarmalarını talep etti.

Jonesin gösteriye katılan yirmi kadar takipçisinin ellerindeki pankartlarda İngilizce ve Arapça olarak şu ibare yazıyordu: Boyun eğmeyeceğiz. Jonesun Amerikan-İslami Merkezin önünde yaptığı konuşma sırasında da İslam karşıtı sloganlar attılar.

Jones konuşması sırasında Detroit Şehrinde Müslümanların sayısının artmasından dolayı endişeli olduğunu belirterek Amerikada ileride gayrimüslimlerin zulüm göreceğini iddia etti. Jonesun Amerikanın kurtarılması çağrısı yaptığı bu yürüyüşü nedeniyle Amerikan yetkili makamlarınca caminin etrafında sıkı güvenlik önlemleri alındı.

Amerikadaki yüksek mahkemenin yargıcı, Kuran-ı Kerim nüshaları yakma kampanyasının lideri Papaz Terry Jonesun planını uygulama hakkına sahip olduğu kararını onaylamıştı.

Yargıç Stephen Breyer Kuran-ı Kerim nüshalarının yakılmasının ifade özgürlüğü kapsamına girdiğini iddia etmiş, ifade özgürlüğünün herkes için güvence altına alınması gerektiğini savunmuştu.

Papaz Terry Jones 11 Eylül saldırılarının yıldönümünde Kuran-ı Kerim nüshalarının yakılması çağrısında bulunmuş ancak daha sonra özellikle Müslümanlardan büyük tepki alması neticesinde bu kampanyasından vazgeçmişti.

Ancak buna karşın New York ve Tennesseede Kuran-ı Kerime saygısızlık adına üç hadise görüldü. Bunun üzerine Amerikalı yetkililer bu tür eylemlerin olumsuz sonuçlar doğuracağı ve Afganistandaki Amerikalı askerlerin hayatını tehlikeye sokacağı yönünde uyarıda bulundu.

----------

